# anyone use a sulfur burner??



## TetraHyC (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone have experience using a sulfur burner, for prevention of gray mold. 

Always get some about week 7.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 7, 2008)

Nothing about it in grow FAQs.


----------



## potroast (Apr 8, 2008)

I've used mine for powdery mildew, and it's the only thing that will completely rid my grow of that stuff.

I run mine during dark hours for 3-4 hours, and the powdery mildew is dead.

HTH


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 8, 2008)

potroast said:


> I've used mine for powdery mildew, and it's the only thing that will completely rid my grow of that stuff.
> 
> I run mine during dark hours for 3-4 hours, and the powdery mildew is dead.
> 
> HTH


I'm planning on running it for 15 min. 5x7x8 Do you think I should run it longer?

Bought it today.

No more singing the botrytis blues. 

Thank for answering, I wasn't holding my breath anyone would answer .


----------



## potroast (Apr 9, 2008)

I guess it depends on where you position the sulfur cup. I have mine suspended above and not touching the heating element. That way, it takes at least 30 minutes for the sulfur to melt, and start to fill the air.

I don't really know, I stay out of there when it's on, I just leave it for 3-4 hours, and make sure the cup doesn't go empty. Also, an oven glove is a handy thing.

HTH


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 9, 2008)

potroast said:


> I guess it depends on where you position the sulfur cup. I have mine suspended above and not touching the heating element. That way, it takes at least 30 minutes for the sulfur to melt, and start to fill the air.
> 
> I don't really know, I stay out of there when it's on, I just leave it for 3-4 hours, and make sure the cup doesn't go empty. Also, an oven glove is a handy thing.
> 
> HTH


Thanks, I'll figure it out from here, a little experimentation will get it. Got the basic guidelines.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 11, 2008)

FIY if you buy one at a store, open it up. Mine had a damaged heating element. Shake it like a light bulb and listen.


----------



## MMRCGrower (Dec 5, 2010)

I know this post is very old..... but I've heard that if you've sprayed your plants with Neem Oil in the past week, and then toss in a sulfur burner, that it will burn your plants. Is that true??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 6, 2010)

yes dont use neem oil with a sulfur burner


----------



## withoutAchance (Dec 7, 2010)

hellraizer30 said:


> yes dont use neem oil with a sulfur burner


 
i had a completely different experiance i sprayed neems at 2pm on friday and lights came on at 4pm and lights went off at 4am and sulfur burner came on at 10am and off at 1045am this cycle for 4 weeks no bad results once a week. not every day. burned sulfur every day thu

my burns is a old foreman grall and a5 dollar timer from walmart works as good as any 110 dollar unit does and was 15 buck including sulfur to set up.


----------

